# there are days....



## titan (Jul 6, 2007)

if I knew I could make a good living at it,maybe...


----------



## detmurds (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't know about that?  My job is much easier than cutting, and splitting firewood!  Regardless,...it does make one feel great doesn't it?


----------



## titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea,I won't make the career change just yet.....but I'd love to wind out a saw in the boss' ear!


----------



## GVA (Jul 7, 2007)

Just make sure you're not singing "I'm a Lumberjack and I'm OK............" ;-)


----------



## titan (Jul 7, 2007)

GVA...I haven't been able to forget that song since I first heard it."I never wanted to be in such a shambollock sketch anyways!"Long Live the Pythons!

             signed,
                      The Knights who say"NI"


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 7, 2007)

"Hi my name it Titan. I am planning to saw up my cubicle and jack up my boss with a chainsaw. I really need some advice on whether to buy a Husqvarna, Stihl or some other brand of saw. Will a little Poulan from Canadian Tire do this job ok? I only plan to do it once so long saw life isn't an issue. Do I need to wear chaps and a helmet into the office that day to be safe? What pitch chain works best on office walls? I think the desks are oak. Will that make a difference in the saw I need? If I end up having to whack the guy would a narrow kerf chain make less of a mess, specifically on me? What is SWAT's reaction to someone wielding a chainsaw? Will a smaller one reduce my chances of being shot on sight?

Thanks in advance and any advice from someone who has done this would be most appreciated."


----------



## titan (Jul 8, 2007)

Better yet, how long should my bar be to cut through the sarcasm of such a rapier-wit? :question:


----------

